
Xanadu launches quantum cloud platform, plans to double qubits every 6 months - joak
https://venturebeat.com/2020/09/02/xanadu-photonics-quantum-cloud-platform/
======
joak
I'm wondering how this compares with the competitors. IBMq, Google, ionQ,
honeywell, etc... I'm terms of speed, capabilities, error rates, etc...

